# new pics...new camera...early test run



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey guys,

Got new digi camera yesterday. Here are some test photos I took today after cleaning my tanks.

Remeber I suck at photography, so any tips would be appreciated. Camera is a Kodak EasyShare C913.

Also for those not in the know...my tanks aren't scaped as I don't want to have to pull them apart just after I've aquascaped them before I move (which keeps being put off, and off, and off :roll: )


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Tank Shot









A fish in the bush is worth...









At last a semi decent photo of my Lemon tetra school









And another


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Tank Shot









Dorsigera and bristlenose pleco









Ancistrus cf. cirrhosus









I think I got almost all my Marbled Hatchetfish in this shot









And another


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> I think I got almost all my Marbled Hatchetfish in this shot


Hahahahaha nope, I only counted 10 of 15, oh well... :fish:


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice looking fish Peter! I like the look of the Ancistrus, I am trying my hand with breeding some for the first time. I have never been a catfish guy but they seem interesting.

Are you using the Macro setting? I'm not familiar with the particular model of camera, but I would turn the flash off and see if it can focus in macro without it. It might be hard to get good close shots since the Laetacara probably won't be comfortable with you all in their face with a camera :lol: Your shots of the lemons are great, they are not easy to shoot.

I'd like to see good pics of the Nannostomus!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> Nice looking fish Peter! I like the look of the Ancistrus, I am trying my hand with breeding some for the first time. I have never been a catfish guy but they seem interesting.


Thanks Ed.

My ancistrus are still juveniles, about 2.5 inches TL. They haven't started showing any bristle growth yet, so I don't know if they are male or female. The LFS I bought them from has two awesome males in the tank, they sell thier plants from. I've been trying to talk him in to selling them both to me, but he keeps saying he'd destroy half his stock of plants trying to catch them. During two of these conversations both males were calmly sitting on the side of the tank, and it would have been nothing to stick a net straight over them. :roll:

I also have two male and two female Panaque L397, that are almost full grown. I hope to breed these by mid next year. It's almost impossible to get a photo of them as they are nocturnal. They will come out when the tank lights are off, but the room light is on, but turn the tank light on and the sprint for thier various log.



> Are you using the Macro setting? I'm not familiar with the particular model of camera, but I would turn the flash off and see if it can focus in macro without it. It might be hard to get good close shots since the Laetacara probably won't be comfortable with you all in their face with a camera Your shots of the lemons are great, they are not easy to shoot.


Man I'm a techno-idiot, so it'll take me for ever to work out what this camera can do, plus my sister _misplaced_ the info booklet for the camera.



> I'd like to see good pics of the Nannostomus!


Dude they are like aquatic hummingbirds. It's next to impossible to get a still shot of them. I spent an hour today trying to get one good shot of the pencilfish. I didn't help that the dorsigera were diplaying to each other for most of the time, upsetting and chasing everyone else off. Also the two bn's were chasing each other every now and then and each time I tried getting a good shot of one bit of action, another would distract me, and it was like _"oh man, that would of been an awesome shot"_.

Some new photo's will be uploaded soon.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Another shot of my Lemon tetra school. These photos just don't do them justice.









Aquatic hummingbirds, aka Golden pencilfish.








I started with 5 males and 5 females. Well the males continually fought, which is pretty interesting to watch, untill one was left. I actually think the dominant males wore themselves out instead of outright killing each other. My one remaining male is certainly the plainest of the lot.

Male Panaque L397 in his favourite log. If you look carefully you might actually make out his tail sticking out. :lol:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Some more photos of the Ancistrus cf. cirrhosus, the last one has lint on the tank as I just wiped the glass as I wanted it clean for that shot.


----------



## nweilser (Jun 4, 2011)

This camera shooting out photos pretty clear.. its so good ..


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow. What an old thread and photos. I've since updated to a newer camera, still doesn't mean I can take in focus photos.

And for anyone interested, I'm not in those photos, I was behind the camera. They're photos from Australia Day this year, at a BBQ at my LFS's owners place.


----------

